# Meet my sons new pet



## ~Tracey~ (Apr 27, 2007)

This is a giant African snail


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Apr 27, 2007)

OMG...... im sorry but...EW


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2007)

*~BunBuns~ wrote: *


> OMG...... im sorry but...EW


:yeahthat


----------



## Michaela (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow! What are they like to care for? Can't sayI would want one myself but still cool


----------



## Becknutt (Apr 27, 2007)

LOL, I agree...Ew

It's an interesting animal, I've never seen one but I don't think I would want to touch it.


----------



## ~Tracey~ (Apr 27, 2007)

*Michaela wrote:*


> Wow! What are they like to care for? Can't sayIwould want one myself but still cool




Very easy to care for. My son has his in a tank with damp dirt in it,some cuttlefish for their shells. They eat lettuce, cucumber, eggshells and you dont need two snails to breed as they are male andfemale, you just need to replace the soil with sand as they bury theeggs


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Apr 27, 2007)

thats very interesting


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 27, 2007)

ewwwwww yuck yuck ewwwwwww


----------



## binkies (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh wow! It is cute!!!! Where did you get such a critter?


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 28, 2007)

wow.
I would be sooo scared to even hold him.


----------



## Mikoli (Apr 28, 2007)

Yes ... Umm ... Interesting 

Scary ... :thud:


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Apr 28, 2007)

I was NOT expecting that when i entered this thread  Why are there ants on it :shock:


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Apr 28, 2007)

Well I searchedon giant african snails for a bit because I was wondering if they werecommonly kepts as pets... and i learned that they are dangerous,invasive, and agricultural pests. So dangerous that it's illegal tobring them into the US.. but if they are cared for correctly then theyare relatively okay.

Just in case you didn't already know all this -http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/rarespecies/a/pestsGALs.htm


----------



## nangobi (Apr 28, 2007)

It's an interesting article. Thoughtaken incontext,the term 'dangerous' seems a littlemisleading.

It says...._ "Giant African land snails are not dangerous in the samesense that pet tigers and alligators ...... _and that the'dangerous' part refers to them apparently carrying a meningitis riskwhich has never been found anywhere in the US and as far as I can findout, never anywhere else either unless the snail meat waseaten. By far the biggest risk appears to be with the snailsdestructive abilities in the wild - and that, I'm afraid can also beapplied to our own darlings, the rabbit. 

I sound like an advocate for Giant African land snails, don'tI? Not my cup of tea at all I'm afraid. Small andfurry's more in my line, not big and slimy.....eeewwwwww!!!


----------



## bat42072 (Apr 28, 2007)

i think he is cool... but then again i am a bit of a tomboy...lol... i like weird creatures...



--becky


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah they aren't dangerous in that sense, but can do some damage if let outside.


----------



## ~Tracey~ (Apr 28, 2007)

Dangerous lol what would it do suck you to death. Those are not ants on it, it is soil lol


----------



## nangobi (Apr 28, 2007)

'Dangerous lol what would it do suck you to to death":laugh:


----------



## Pipp (Apr 28, 2007)

:zoro

Prepare to be ... slimed? 

(or at least grossed out).  

Almost every animal not native to an area isdangerous --rabbits, birds, insects, fish, you name it. They stand a goodchance of having major food supplies and few predators so they multiplyfar beyond what nature intended. The imports can destroyexisting populations either physically or becausetheyhaveno immunities to their parasites, ortheycandestroy their environments and starve themout.

It's never a good idea to mess with the balance. Closelyguarded pets only! (Especially if just one canreproduce. What a trick!) 

(That said, I think it's cute!)



sas


----------



## Starina (Apr 28, 2007)

Neat!

~Star~


----------



## ~Tracey~ (Apr 28, 2007)

Yer have read up on it and it says if you do notwant snails everywhere then just freeze the eggs for so many hours thendispose of them.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 29, 2007)

I think it's really cool myself but then again Ihave a few different types of snails myself (of course, none of mineare that large) lol


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Apr 29, 2007)

That has got to be the largest snail I've ever seen! Wow!

Jessi


----------



## ~Tracey~ (Apr 29, 2007)

Well it's took 5yrs to get to that size and omg it slimes everywhere


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 30, 2007)

My sis and I were lobbying for pet snails forawhile when we were youngerbut we couldn't find themanywhere. I also read that you can give them little bits ofbeer to make them all zippy and zoomy. Don't know if that isOK for them...but that is what we read! I think he isneat!! I want one now!


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 30, 2007)

*~Tracey~ wrote: *


> Well it's took 5yrs to get to that size and omg it slimes everywhere




Wow! Five years? I didn't know snails lived that long.....


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 1, 2007)

They are cute but I wouldnt pick it up! EWW!

We had some at my animal care college andI had to clean them out every week. 

Once I found babies in the tank and there were LOADZ of them! and they were soooo tiny! about this size --- @

But the college told me to throw them out with the rubbish I felt so horrible. But they made me.

They LOVE sucking on cucumber. hehe I cant remember what else they had...


----------



## bat42072 (May 2, 2007)

i heard beer kills snails...that people put it in their gardens so that they can get rid of them... ---becky


----------

